# Young Modern Arnis Instructor Teaching in the RP!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 19, 2007)

[yt]K5qwKPvfWIU[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2007)

Always good to see the art being carried on!


----------



## Jai (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice video  very good stuff, thanks for sharing


----------

